# Windows Media Encoder Einstellung



## abesier (27. September 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu dem Windows Media Encoder. Ich möchte mein Screen aufzeichnen und dabei muß ich leider auch notgedrungen mit double clicks arbeiten. Jedoch erlaubt der WME keine double clicks. Habe alles im Netz abegesucht und nichts gefunden. Vielleicht gibt es jemanden, der das Problem gelöst hat. Bzw. gibt es jemanden, der mein ein anderes Tool (freeware) empfehlen kann?

zum hintergrund: ich benötige ein video über eclispe, wo ich gewissen funktionalität zeigen kann. jedoch öffnen von dateien geht dort meisten in der outline view nur per double click. (nur zur info).

Gruß

Andreas


----------

